

Ask HN: RSS feed for user comments? - oldmanstan

There's a handful of commentors that I deeply respect and enjoy reading. (Not that I don't respect and enjoy everyone else, just not quite so much.)<p>Is there any type of RSS feed for a user's comments?
======
gasull
Search for HackerFollow.

